# Receptor de señal por red electrica



## sogetsu25g (Sep 30, 2007)

hola he visto el siguiente circuito en pablin sobre un inyector de señal de audio por red electrica, el circuito usa una fuente fria y no usa transformador para inyectar la señal a la red sino un juego de transistores.

alguien ha hecho o ha visto un receptor sin transformador para este circuito?








http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/trazacab/index.htm


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 30, 2007)

Todos los que yo he visto como telemandos utilizan  un pequeño transformador de RF  y uno utilizaban un simple toroide con una 20 esperiras.

El receptor necesita un filtro muuuy potente para evitar interferencias , piensi que se deben filtrar unos pocos milivols dentro de una señal de varios cientos de vols.
Ademas da robustez al circuito.




Aunque no es exactamente los mismo con esto puedes mirar por donde van los tiros
http://www.epanorama.net/multi.php?search=&keyword=x10


hoy buscando por lass revistas he encontrado uno sin transformador, han utilizado un amplificador con un filtro de segundo orden.

En mi opinion dudo que funcione con garantias, te recomiendo que hagas una bobina sintonizada con un nucleo o con un toroide.


----------



## sogetsu25g (Oct 1, 2007)

Me interesa lo que dices de la revista es posible que la escanees? o muestres el circuito.
pero el de la revista es el transmisor, el receptor o ambos?.
con lo de las bobinas pues no tengo mucha experiencia en eso tienes algun articulo o algo de donde pueda partir?


----------

